# Verlieren Netzteile mit der Zeit Leistung?



## tuner-andy (8. März 2010)

Hi @ all, 

wollte mal gerne wissen, ob Netzteile leistung verlieren können, da mein Kumpel strickt sagt, ein Leistungsverlust bei Elektroteilen sei nicht möglich. Nur bei mechanischen. Stimmt das ich behaupte das gegenteil! 

Würde gerne von euch eine bestätigung haben  

danke im voraus


----------



## Erzbaron (8. März 2010)

Netzteile verlieren mit der Zeit an Leistung! Gerade die Kondensatoren unterliegen einem recht starken "Verschleiß" ... Aber auch Leiterbahnen, Platine, Drosseln und Co. werden mit zunehmendem Alter nicht besser ...


----------



## anselm (8. März 2010)

Wenn die Kondensatoren altern könnte die Leistung schon fallen, 
denk ich 

Edit: zu langsam


----------



## tuner-andy (8. März 2010)

In der Diskussion zwischen mir und meinem Freund geht es halt dadrum, dass mein Kumpel seine 3870x2 nicht zum laufen kriegt und nur ein 400W Netzteil drin hat und felsenfest der meinung ist das netzteil könne nicht überlastet sein und verliert mit zunehmenden alter auch nicht an leistung. 

Zu langsam was meinst du damit wie lang braucht des bis so ein Netzteil kurz davor is den Geist aufzugeben? 

EDIT: mein LC Power hällt schon fast 4 Jahre


----------



## alf3181 (8. März 2010)

Na ja Leistungsverslust würde ich es nicht nenen ^^

1. Die Elkos verlieren Kapazität und dadurch kann unter last nich mehr die Spannung genug geglätet werden was dazu führt das der PC abschmiert.

2. Die Lager der Lüfter gehn irgend wann kaput oder Fangen an zu klackern, was zu Geräuche und einer höheren NT Temp. führen kann.

3. Die Dinger verstauben und dadurch wird die Kühlleistung reduziert.

4. Lötdtellen können Haarrisse bekommen.

5. Wiederstände, Halbleiter und Kupfer Altert nicht.


----------



## Erzbaron (8. März 2010)

Naja bis ein Netzteil aufgrund der Abnutzung kurz vor dem abnippeln steht dauerts schon ... Es kommt auch immer darauf wie wie stark ein Netzteil belastet wurde ...

Aber zum Beispiel ein 5 Jahre altes 400W Netzteil würde ich, egal ob Marke oder nicht austauschen da dieses garantiert keine 400W mehr bringt, die Spannungsspitzen nicht mehr richtig filtert und ganz nebenbei die Effizienz auch fürn Ar... sein dürfte ...

Was dein LC Power angeht, auch das würde ich tauschen, meine Hardware ist mir viel zu wichtig als das ich sie von sonem Schrott versorgen lassen würde ... Was deinen Kumpel angeht, das 400W Netzteil ist doch sicherlich auch nix ordentliches, oder? Dann sollte er sich nicht wundern das das Ding ne 3870 X2 nicht zum Arbeiten bewegen kann


----------



## HCN (8. März 2010)

> Die Dinger verstauben und dadurch wird die Kühlleistung reduziert.


 
.... und das Netzteil kann abrauchen, wenn der Staub eine leitende Verbindung auf der Platine erzeugt....


----------



## tuner-andy (8. März 2010)

Gut das ich jetzt n bisschen schlauer bin! xP

Aber könnte es so zumindest meine Theorie sein, dass eine x2 karte durch zuwenig stromzufur den zweiten kern aussetzt? Falls ja wäre das Problem gelöst


----------



## anselm (8. März 2010)

tuner-andy schrieb:


> Aber könnte es so zumindest meine Theorie sein, dass eine x2 karte durch zuwenig stromzufur den zweiten kern aussetzt? Falls ja wäre das Problem gelöst



Ich geh mal eher davon aus, dass es öfter zu Bluesrceens kommt oder dass der PC nicht startet.
Aber das der 2. Kern kaputt geht...  Kann ich mir irgentwie net vorstellen.


----------



## Erzbaron (8. März 2010)

tuner-andy schrieb:


> Gut das ich jetzt n bisschen schlauer bin! xP
> 
> Aber könnte es so zumindest meine Theorie sein, dass eine x2 karte durch zuwenig stromzufur den zweiten kern aussetzt? Falls ja wäre das Problem gelöst


 
Die Karte wird garnicht erst starten wenn sie nicht genug Saft bekommt ...


----------



## EinarN (8. März 2010)

Da ich Sehr fiel mit Vintage Geräte zutun habe, Geräte was bis zu 30 Jahre alt sind, kann ich Pauschal sagen *JA !* Es kann zur Leistungsverluste u. Parameteränderungen kommen. 
Das Jedoch ist Bedingt von:

1 - Vie Alt das Gerät ist was bei ein NT mit Sicherheit nicht Mehr alls 3 - 4 Jahre ist und da sind derartige Alterserscheinungen der komponenten AUSGESCHLOSSEN!

2 - Wen das NT minderwertige Komponenten hat was aus sehr schlechte Materialien Hergestellt sind, Diese Müssen wirklich der Allerletzte Müll sein. In diesen Fal kann es zu derartige problemen kommen in weniger von 2 Jahre, Das NT kann sich sogar Abfackeln oder die komponenten (Elko's z.B.) explodieren. Muss aber nicht.

In meine 47 Jahre ist mir ein einziges mal passiert das mir 4 Elko's in der Wohnung Explodiert sind und das ist passiert bei ein Russisches Tonbandgerät Hergestellt so um 1985. Das ist gut 25 Jahre alt.


----------



## tuner-andy (8. März 2010)

Er ist nicht kaputt sondern wird nicht ausgelastet die auslastung beträgt konstant 0%. Bluescreens kommen keine, wenn der zweite Kern kaputt wäre dann würde die Graka gar nicht mehr gehen!? 
Es sei denn die xfire bridge geht nicht wobei alles zusammen hängt wenn da irgendwas nicht geht, dann is das ganze ding eigl. fertig!?


----------



## EinarN (8. März 2010)

Wen das Netzteil nicht ausgelastet ist, das Liegt an der hardware und nicht am NT. Was das Lebendauer eines NT Betrifft, wen dieses ordentliche Qualität komponenten hat, leuft es bedenkenlos 15 Jahre mindestens.

Das es in 4 - 5 Jahre an Leistungsverlust leidet und Ausgetauscht werden muss, das ist totaler Blödsinn. 
Das ist ein Markt Strategischer Humbug ansonsten wurde man die dingen nicht mehr verkaufen

Netzteile werden in der Regel ausgetauscht wegen der Andauernd Verbeserte Hardware was zugleich immer mehr Verbraucht + sonstiges Modding Zeugs. 

Während im Jahre 2002 ein 250 Watt Netzteil noch Ausreichend war, Heute im Jahr 2010 Kommt man mit 500 Watt kaum noch zu Rechnt bei all die schnick- schnack- blink- blink Komponenten, Armada an Lüftern, Monster Grakas, "x" Festplatten usw.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. März 2010)

tuner-andy schrieb:


> In der Diskussion zwischen mir und meinem Freund geht es halt dadrum, dass mein Kumpel seine 3870x2 nicht zum laufen kriegt und nur ein 400W Netzteil drin hat und felsenfest der meinung ist das netzteil könne nicht überlastet sein und verliert mit zunehmenden alter auch nicht an leistung.


400W ist nicht gleich 400W!
Gerade hier gibts gewaltige Unterschiede.

PS: ist nicht zufällig 'nen Bequiet, oder?!


----------



## tuner-andy (8. März 2010)

> 400W ist nicht gleich 400W!
> Gerade hier gibts gewaltige Unterschiede.
> 
> PS: ist nicht zufällig 'nen Bequiet, oder?!



Nein, ist kein Bequiet


----------



## gamerunner (8. März 2010)

andy ich hab doch gesagt es liegt nicht am netzteil nur weil ein noname produkt is .... das liegt an der graka anscheinend bin ich 1. einfach nur zu blöd das ding in betrieb zu nehemn oder 2. die treiber sind nicht richtig und die karte funktioniert mit windows 7 nicht KP 3. es könnt auch sein das die karte defekt is =(


----------



## tuner-andy (8. März 2010)

Was meint ihr zu seiner Aussage? das ist der übrigens!


----------



## EinarN (8. März 2010)

@ gamerunner

Kann es sein das deine GraKa noch eine zusäzlichen STROMVERSORGUNG STECKER hat was du nicht angeschlossen hast?


----------



## tuner-andy (8. März 2010)

Ja der hat ein 8Pin und ein 6Pin den 6Pin hatte der glaub ich, die meiste Zeit nicht angeschlossen weil die Graka auch so ging. Wenn man den 6Pin dann aber dazu angeschlossen hat, hat sich nichts verändert.


----------



## gamerunner (8. März 2010)

ja hab aber dann auch mit allen anschlüssen versucht und ging trozdem nicht ich hab das auch versucht was andere mir gesagt haben von wegen A.I aktivieren dann CrossfireX schaltfläche im ccc aktivieren aber die gibts bei mir nicht mal weil gpu-z sagt das ich keine multigpu karte häte dann hab ich xp installiert und die 8.2 catalyst treiber drauf gemacht dann hat zwar die 2.GPU gearbeitet hat aber trotdem WESENTLICH WENIGER frames wie meine einkern HD3870 dann hab ich noch die kleinen schalter auf der graka verschtellt ging auch nicht in nem anderen forum hab ich gelesen das die schalter nur für die umstellung zwischen NTSC und PAL sein soll ich hab halt kein plan was ich noch machen soll


----------



## NCphalon (8. März 2010)

Haste nur den Cat 8.2 probirt? Wenn ja, probier dochma einen der 9er Reihe


----------



## EinarN (9. März 2010)

@ gamerunner

Sorry aber so lange die kiste mit den NT Leuft ist nicht das NT Platt.

Sollte das NT eine Macke haben oder von der Verbauten Hardware mehr Saft Verlangt werden als das NT geben kann, wurde es "PIUUUU" machen und dein Rechner wurde sich Abschalten, da die Schutzvorrichtung des Netzteil Abschalten wurde um sich von überlastung selbst zu Schüzen. Das ist aber nicht der Fahl so lange er funktioniert, du das BS Aufspielen kanst, Treibern dazu und im System bei den Einstellungen Herum Fummeln.

Dein Problemen liegen eindeutig wo anders aber nicht beim Netzteil. Das kann liegen bei ein Hardware Kontackt, Defekt, Stecker... wo auch immer aber nicht am NT.
Ich hatte ein Änliches Problem, das Trotz korrekte Anschlüsse eine Festplatte nicht wolte. Letztendlich hab Ich Festgestellt das ein MOLEX Stecker kein Ordentlichen Kontackt hate da beim Zusammenstecken ein pin von diese Mikrigen Dingen sich Heraus Geschoben hat. Bis ich den Gefunden habe, hab Ich zwei tage wie Beklopt Gesucht, Den Kompletten rechner Auseinander genommen und war am limit der Verzweifelung da ich nicht mehr weiter wuste und schon drauf und drann war die festplatte zum käufer zurück zu schiken. Dabei hätte ich mich nur Lecherlich Gemacht.
Seit diesen Zwischenfahl, gibt es in mein rechner keine Molex zwischensteckern mehr. Den dreck hab Ich heraus geschnitten, Kabeln zusammen Gelötet und Isoliert da ich von solche störungen die schnauze voll hatte.


----------



## gamerunner (9. März 2010)

@NCphalon

Mit keinen treibern auser der 8.2 catalyst funktioniert die 2.GPU =( 

@EinarN

das das nichts mit dem NT zu tun hat warmir fast kla aber andy wollte halt mal wieder was besser wissen  die stecker hab ich alle überprüft weil sobald nur ein kontakt nicht richtg drine is von dem mollex zu 8-Pin adapter geht an der graka son LED an und lüfter auf 100% also das macht sich schon bemerkbar ^^


----------



## tuner-andy (9. März 2010)

Ja ich mein kann ja sein, naja gut.


----------



## Jay-Deluxe (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe eine ähnlich frage / vermutung wie der threadersteller.
Ich hatte:
Intel core 2 quad Q8400
Cpu kühler von scythe
Asus mainboard
Geforce gtx 660
4 gb ddr 2 ram 800
Ocz sxs 600 watt

Mb cpu und ram wurden getauscht mit:
Amd fx6300 + boxed kühler (noch)
Asrock 970 pro3 mb
Kingston hyper x generic 8 gb ddr3 ram 1600 mhz.

System läuft im idle stabil, wenn ich dann pc unter volllast betreibe freezed der pc oder pc stürzt ab und startet sich neu. Cpu allein getestet mit hot cpu, 100 % auslastung gibt keine probleme bei moderaten 50 grad kern und 60 grad sockeltemperatur. Auch gpu mit furmark und 100 auslastung lief gut mit gpu temp von 60 grad. Memtest konnte auch keine fehler erkennen. Das netzteil dass ich verwende ist schhon etwa 4-6 jahre alt. kann es sein dass es am netzteil liegt? Hab schiss das ansonsten das mb kaputt ist...


----------



## BozZ-439 (13. Dezember 2013)

Jep liegt am NT 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...6-neues-mb-cpu-ram-absturz-2.html#post5957780


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2013)

Dein Netzteil ist technisch 10 Jahre alt.
Das solltest du austauschen.


----------

